# Help - Not enough space after upgrade - can't upgrade packages



## Tracker (Sep 11, 2022)

Hello,

Upgraded from 12.3 to 13.1.
Changed boot environment to 13.1 using `beedm activate` to current boot environment

Now when trying to upgrade using `pkg upgrade` it says some 1305 packages to be affected and 3 GB to be downloaded.

When prompted to proceed with package upgrade - I type y/yes  but it says
`pkg: Not enough space in /var/cache/pkg, needed 3033 Mb available 1428 Mb`

I can't even seem to open the browser on it anymore and for most packages it says (before the prompt) "ABI changed".

How do I proceed? Filesystem is zfs but I don't quite know how to fix this issue.


----------



## bakul (Sep 11, 2022)

One thing you can do is make a list of all packages, then blow them all away, which will free up the space they are using, and then install the same (or updated) packages afresh. Though I don't know if there is an automated way to find out updated package names.

Another possibility is to temporarily move some files to a backup disk, and then put them back after the update is done.

Also do "du -sh /var/db/freebsd-update/files". It may contain a few GB. These files are there to allow you to rollback to a previous release. If you remove all of /var/db/freebsd-update you will lose the ability to rollback. Not sure how useful that is for zfs where snapshots can save the state you want.

Yet another thing you can do is "sudo du / | sort -nr > root.du" to see who uses how much space and do some house cleaning.


----------



## Tracker (Sep 11, 2022)

bakul said:


> One thing you can do is make a list of all packages, then blow them all away, which will free up the space they are using, and then install the same (or updated) packages afresh. Though I don't know if there is an automated way to find out updated package names.
> 
> Another possibility is to temporarily move some files to a backup disk, and then put them back after the update is done.
> 
> ...


Thanks - the issue is that I'm on zfs - won't it keep backing up the states in the current boot environment even if I delete them? (Due to it being automatically snapshotted)

I could try `beadm destroy` with one of the earlier snapshots - but when I tried to do it it pointed me towards the current snapshot and said it was derived from the current one - which was very strange.

How do I make some space with a zfs file system is what I'm wondering now

PS: Losing the ability to rollback is something I'd like to avoid in a half-fried state, if possible


----------



## Tracker (Sep 11, 2022)

Ok - deleted a few files. And it seems to be upgrading for now. I was under the impression that the zfs snapshots would still keep record of the files. That concept still isn't very clear. Will report if I run into troubles.


----------



## Tracker (Sep 12, 2022)

Strangely kept on complaining about more and more space. Had to delete 4-5 GB upwards of data to finally get this to work. Solved though.


----------



## Emrion (Sep 12, 2022)

Next time, think to `pkg clean` or `pkg clean -a`. I put the first command in crontab and it runs each month.


----------



## Tracker (Sep 14, 2022)

Emrion said:


> Next time, think to `pkg clean` or `pkg clean -a`. I put the first command in crontab and it runs each month.


Wow this did help - although i must look into why so much storage is used up otherwise.


> The cleanup will free 9 GiB
> 
> Proceed with cleaning the cache? [y/N]:


----------

